# Kalamazoo here we come!!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Who else is going to the UKC premiere this weekend???
My4Goldens and I are heading there tomorrow. We'll be on site Friday and Saturday, and early Sunday morning.
Would love to meet other GRF'rs.
(will be checking the dock diving!)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have a great time....!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Who else is going to the UKC premiere this weekend???
> My4Goldens and I are heading there tomorrow. We'll be on site Friday and Saturday, and early Sunday morning.
> Would love to meet other GRF'rs.
> (will be checking the dock diving!)


I AM. I AM, I AM!!!!!!

I will be there with my doggie menagerie, plus the corgi I run in agility and two friends with their labs in tow! Teddi will be competing in dock jumping over the weekend, and my lab Belle will be in AGI-3 and AGII-3 agility on Saturday and Sunday. 

I am looking forward to a great weekend. Sounds like the weather will be nice, we plan to be there by 10AM on Friday!!! 

Hope I see you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we'll check the dock diving to try to find you! 
Tito is in the breed ring at 8 a.m. on Friday, then in the obedience all-stars competition at 1:00 same day.
On Saturday, he's in both breed AND obedience at 8:00, that might be interesting....
Hope to meet you!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of fun. We'd love to coem but this is dance recital weekend. So I have to be a human mom all weekend.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Good luck to you both. Hope you do well and have a blast.... and get to meet one another !!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Neither of my Goldens jump off docks.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Good luck and have fun, don't forget to take pics!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Good luck and have a great time to all that are going! :wavey::crossfing


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Good luck! I know two Newfs (and owners) that will be there. Both Landseers (black and white). They're both in the Top Ten Invitational tomorrow...erm....today. :lol:

I wish I lived closer!

Have a great time!! Take lots of pics!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> we'll check the dock diving to try to find you!
> Tito is in the breed ring at 8 a.m. on Friday, then in the obedience all-stars competition at 1:00 same day.
> On Saturday, he's in both breed AND obedience at 8:00, that might be interesting....
> Hope to meet you!


I hope to be there by 10AM Teddi's first jump is at 11:30 just to let you know the dock schedule. I am looking forward to meeting you and Tito! Belle doesn't compete until Saturday. 

For those of you who don't know this is MUCH more than a dock competition. It is a very large dog show, it has EVERYTHING!!! You do need to pre register to compete, but it is great to come and watch, and you can bring your dogs with you. They have terrier races, weight pulls, lure coursing, obedience, rally, agility, confirmation you name it they have it. 

There will also be "some" open dock time so if people want to try dock jumping for a small fee you can come and see if your dog wants to play.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh, I had no idea they had open dock time! I may need to bring a bumper for the guy, he's never tried it....
We'll try to be dockside at 11:30 to see you, don't need to be in obed. ring until 1:00 tomorrow.





Maxs Mom said:


> I hope to be there by 10AM Teddi's first jump is at 11:30 just to let you know the dock schedule. I am looking forward to meeting you and Tito! Belle doesn't compete until Saturday.
> 
> For those of you who don't know this is MUCH more than a dock competition. It is a very large dog show, it has EVERYTHING!!! You do need to pre register to compete, but it is great to come and watch, and you can bring your dogs with you. They have terrier races, weight pulls, lure coursing, obedience, rally, agility, confirmation you name it they have it.
> 
> There will also be "some" open dock time so if people want to try dock jumping for a small fee you can come and see if your dog wants to play.


----------

